# Form 1/22/11



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g47SqegkU2k here is a better one!


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

condude4 said:


> anyone?


Need a close up of your bow hand grip.
Appears that the finger tips are wrapped around the grip.

Would prefer that you have 45 degrees on the knuckles...(most of the palm off the grip...knuckles rotated to 45 degrees away from horizontal).

IF you are using a bowsling,
then allow the bow to rotate (fall away naturally). 

You are hanging onto the bow riser, and slowing down the rotation.
This means you have tension in the bow hand, always anticipating the arrow release,
so you can "capture" the bow riser. This will make your arrow groups LESS consistent, than your capacity for tight groups.

The release side elbow follow through, seem forced.
So, this means that you are not transferring the pulling force into your mid back muscles.
So, this means you have excess residual tension in the forearm, on the release side.

Must use the forearm and bicep to pull the bowstring to GET to full draw.
Once you get to full draw,
then RELAX the forearm, relax the bicep, and load up the mid back muscles.

Think, PULL straight back with the elbow,
and relax the forearm at the same time.

Kinda like rowing a boat. When rowing a boat, the arms are dead tired, nothing left,
so you gotta pull the row boat oar with your back.

Have a friend PUSH on your release elbow, while in the "pretend" full draw position (no bow in hand)
and then PUSH your release elbow straight back.

You will FEEL your mid-back muscles working.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

looks like the same OLD videos you posted again...con ..get new...video facing your chest... dump thes old ones..do it right...need to see hand placement. need to see you shoot while the cam. is facing your chest... with good lites so we can see it good....:cool2:


----------

